# power steering fluid leak :(



## pesphoto (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with Lucas Power steering Stop Leak or similar? Does it work? can it be used in any type of vehicle?
http://www.lucasoil.com/products/display_products.sd?iid=28&catid=2&loc=show

Any other products or do I need to go shell out he bucks to my mechanic.

thanks


----------



## robbie2883 (Aug 12, 2008)

shell out the bucks....unfortunately the "stop leak" products usually clog the system and stop flow as well as leaks. this goes for any kind of stop leak for any fluid system in a motor. never good stuff to use.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The stop leak formulas for power steering WILL NOT clog anything up. The chemicals in them are designed to soften the seals that have hardned over time. Worth a try, I like K & W trans-X.


----------



## pesphoto (May 2, 2007)

Thanks guys! I did email with my mechanic last night and he told me it's worth a try. He knows my car pretty well. So I bought some of the Lucas Oil stuff. Just waiting for the level to go down a bit more before adding it in. How many people can say they have a mechanic that will email them advice!!


----------



## sssalas (Sep 8, 2008)

*Personally*



pesphoto said:


> Thanks guys! I did email with my mechanic last night and he told me it's worth a try. He knows my car pretty well. So I bought some of the Lucas Oil stuff. Just waiting for the level to go down a bit more before adding it in. How many people can say they have a mechanic that will email them advice!!


 
Personally I would never put any form of stop leak in any automotive system! I can't tell you how many times Ive seen ATF in power stearing systems, that is usually the cause of the line leaks. Replacing lines is one thing, and quite a pain on some modles, but even more expensive to the client is when either the rack or the steering gear leaks!!!!!!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

my mechanic suggested i add "Lucas transmission fix" to mine when he did a flush and filter, seems to have worked out quite well. no more slipping and no more noise in my 35 yr old truck.

DM


----------

